# Eigener Newsletter



## mr_ed (2. Februar 2002)

Hallo Tuts,
ich möchte auf meiner Seite einen Newsletter anbieten, allerdings sollte dort keine Werbung drin sein. Wie betreibt ihr eure Newsletter?
Ich habe mir gedacht ich baue ein Formular auf meine Seite, doch wohin müssen die Daten dann gesendet werden, gibt es da scripte? Und mit welchem Programm kann ich dann an alle "eingesammelten" email-Adressen einen Newsletter versenden?
Ich habe da leider keine Ahnung von, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. Danke!


----------



## Sovok (2. Februar 2002)

entweder schaust du bei geizkragen.de, suchst auf php/asp/perl seiten nach nem fertigen script(dein webspace muss es unterstützen), oder du codest es selber


----------



## Robert Fischer (2. Februar 2002)

also dafür kann ich dir folgende seite empfehlen: http://www.php-archiv.de/index2.html?/pages/Mailinglisten/

hier findest du derzeit glaub ich 40 scripte für mailingliste und newsletter aller art. besonders Mailingliste 1.0 find ich interessant.


----------



## nils11 (6. Februar 2002)

*also...*

bei diversen kostenlos-seiten, wie z.b. Kostenlos.de oder Geizkragen wirst du mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit was finden.


----------



## mr_ed (6. Februar 2002)

Hat denn jemand einen Tip welcher newsletter-Anbieter am wenigsten bzw. keine eigene Werbung schaltet? Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## nils11 (6. Februar 2002)

*naja...*

also ganz werbefrei wirst du es wohl kaum hinbekommen.

aber eigentlich ist Webmart der beliebteste und auch einer der besten anbieter.


----------



## mr_ed (6. Februar 2002)

jo danke, den probier ich mal aus.


----------



## Robert Fischer (6. Februar 2002)

und domeus.de z.b. hat zwar immer im unteren teil 3-4 zeilen werbung, allerdings ist der grade bei größeren abonnentenzahlen (ab 1000) recht schnell.


----------



## mr_ed (6. Februar 2002)

So, ich habe mich für den webmart-newsletter entschieden und ihn direkt in meine Seite VieleSpiele eingebaut. Vielleicht programmiere ich ja irgendwann mal einen eigenen und ersetze den newsletter dann. Jedenfalls habe ich das Design schonmal meiner website angepasst.  
Danke für den Link.


----------



## nils11 (7. Februar 2002)

*hehe...*

tja, wenn es soo leicht wäre, sich einen selbst zu programmieren  .

naja, der webmart reicht eiegentlich auch voll und ganz aus.


----------



## Sovok (7. Februar 2002)

naja so schwer isses auch nich

n php guru muss man dafür ned sein


----------



## nils11 (8. Februar 2002)

*naja...*

naja, ich habs jedenfalls noch nicht geschafft. bin aber auch noch anfänger  .


----------

